# R . I . P timmy



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY

my leopard gecko died today.
i found him lying in his enclosure sadly dead
but at least he is out of suffering.
i had never gave him a name as i had only had hom for about 2 months
so now i call u timmy . r. i . p timmy miss you but at least your out of pain now .
miss u loads
x x x x love u x x x x x x

R . I . P TIMMY x x x xx x x 
miss u loads love u ! ! ! ! !


----------



## tubbie

*awww*

awww soryy about yr loss


----------



## freekygeeky

how did he die?


----------



## fenwoman

freekygeeky said:


> how did he die?


 Neglect and apathy?
I have a feeling this was the one which was very ill and he refused to take it to a vet or let someone else take it to see if they could get vet treatment and his parents let him have a pet even though he can't afford to care for them properly and then refused to pay the vet bill, from what I have read on the thread here:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/189230-pieces.html
Basically just left it to die slowly. :bash:


----------



## freekygeeky

ahh i see


----------



## serz

why is there a big smiley face next to the title????

RIP timmy


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

serz said:


> why is there a big smiley face next to the title????
> 
> RIP timmy


 
cos hes a tit perhaps?

rip timmy you should never have gone the way you did


----------



## gopher

fenwoman said:


> Neglect and apathy?
> I have a feeling this was the one which was very ill and he refused to take it to a vet or let someone else take it to see if they could get vet treatment and his parents let him have a pet even though he can't afford to care for them properly and then refused to pay the vet bill, from what I have read on the thread here:
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/189230-pieces.html
> Basically just left it to die slowly. :bash:





xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> cos hes a tit perhaps?
> 
> rip timmy you should never have gone the way you did


I know about the trouble with this user but he is only trying to pay his respects to his pet, it's disgusting to post stuff like that in here.


R.I.P Timmy


----------



## fenwoman

gopher said:


> I know about the trouble with this user but he is only trying to pay his respects to his pet, it's disgusting to post stuff like that in here.
> 
> 
> R.I.P Timmy


 Do you not think that the respect was due when the animals was still alive, desperately sick and entitled to veterinary treatment? Where was the respect when a forum member offered to go and collect the animal and get that veterinary treatment but the OP refused?
No point shedding crocodile tears afterwards. It is disgusting to allow an animal to spend days if not weeks suffering and dying and refusing help and refusing to get proper help yourself.That's the disgusting bit.


----------



## sparkle

LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY said:


> my leopard gecko died today.
> i found him lying in his enclosure sadly dead
> but at least he is out of suffering.
> i had never gave him a name as i had only had hom for about 2 months
> so now i call u timmy . r. i . p timmy miss you but at least your out of pain now .
> miss u loads
> x x x x love u x x x x x x
> 
> R . I . P TIMMY x x x xx x x
> miss u loads love u ! ! ! ! !


 
CAN SOMEONE PLEASE BAN THIS USER>>

its getting beyond a joke that someone can lie and lie and cause so many threads intent on causing arguing and get away with it...

is this the same leopard gecko you said you wouldnt buy a heat mat or stat for.. the same one you made a thread that was dying and it would go to a vet.. you had half of rfuk sticking up for you cos u SAY youre 13..

each week what reptiles you have changes,, they are all sick or dying.. you start numerous threads ( most get deleted and locked) then say everyones bullying you when you purposefully wind the forum up..


----------



## fenwoman

I think it might be a good idea sparkle before I get myself into trouble. I cannot abide wanton neglect and cruelty and get hopping mad. When my lad was 13 he would never have simply left an animal to die slowly and in suffering. He would have either taken it to the vet himself or earned the money somehow or borrowed off me or asked me to pay.And if none of those options were possible and someone offered to take it and get it proper care, he would have given it gladly.


----------



## sparkle

gopher said:


> I know about the trouble with this user but he is only trying to pay his respects to his pet, it's disgusting to post stuff like that in here.
> 
> 
> R.I.P Timmy


 
totally disagree

this user is a KNOWN liar and has been found out lying that he HAS reptiles , how many and what he has..
the animal IF it exists was extremely sick.. and i mean extreme..

its animal cruelty frankly and IF this user is REALLY 13 his parents should be taken to task 

i am sick to death reading threads in sections asking for desperate help.. a forumite offered to collect this gecko and take it to a vet and he said NO.. people offered to pay for vet treatment for this lizard ( if it even existed) AGAIN he refused saying hed take it to the vets when everyone KNEW he wouldnt 

what the hell is that about..

then a HUGE thread was made in general chat saying he was being bullied,

come on guys.. this is an animal forum..

and this type of behaviour whether from a 13 yr old or not is awful..

i know if he IS 13 the parents are to blame but surely some consequences should happen for this dreadful way of treating an animal WHEN offered HELP from numerous forumites then refused


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

gopher said:


> I know about the trouble with this user but he is only trying to pay his respects to his pet, it's disgusting to post stuff like that in here.
> 
> 
> R.I.P Timmy


 
to be honest i dont think its disgusting at all, if i did, i wouldnt have posted it. Do you not find the fact that hes put a very big GRINNING face on the title of his thread disgusting considering the thread is about the death of an animal?


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY

*hi*

soz i forgot about the grinning face !
i always do that soz
i was gona take it to the vets and i phoned the vets .
and i was all up for taking it but i didnt have chance .


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY said:


> soz i forgot about the grinning face !
> i always do that soz
> i was gona take it to the vets and i phoned the vets .
> and i was all up for taking it but i didnt have chance .


hold on, didnt have a chance? you posted days ago <<at least!!>> that it was unwell so you had more than enough chances to get it to a vet :bash:


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY

*hi*

yeah but i found it hard to find a reptile vet as they all didnt do reptiles.
but i found 1 and phoned and i was going.
the title is rip timmy not an online argument


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX

LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY said:


> yeah but i found it hard to find a reptile vet as they all didnt do reptiles.
> but i found 1 and phoned and i was going.
> the title is rip timmy not an online argument



why is there a smiley face next to RIP TIMMY lol


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY

*hi*

soz accsident lol smily face was an accident


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY said:


> yeah but i found it hard to find a reptile vet as they all didnt do reptiles.
> but i found 1 and phoned and i was going.
> the title is rip timmy not an online argument


tbh any vet would have been better than none at all, but i guess now we will never know


----------



## repkid

So in total I have wasted about 3-5 hours talking to you on msn and you did absolutely nothing. You can't expect people to give you sympathy when you had about a month to get it to a vets. SOME people care about their animals. You make think i'm being harsh but please, you have had sooo long to get the leo the attention it needs and yet you have done NOTHING. I will be suprised if you actually got a stat in the end. I dont believe you expect to get more leos at ports show when you supposidly have £20, I suppose you are suddenly going to get extra money. You posted that other thread about 7 days ago right. About 4 days ago you told me you were getting 5 snows for £235. Where the hell did that money come from? Get of this forum and sell your leos if you AINT GOING TO GET THEM TREATMENT IF THEY NEED IT!


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY

*hi*

5 snows what ????
never said that .
ive got a stat
had an appointment booked at vets.


----------



## luke123

putting it simply. i really dont like people like you. why lie?! it was ill 2 months ago, and hadnt eat since you got it.


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY

*hi*

i arnt lieing


----------



## sekhmet

hi luke123 sorry to have had a go at you over this. i dint know about the user till after i read all his post and the replies he got. sorry again 

loves and kisses xxx

rip timmy you poor sweet thing


----------



## Taxemic

Lol Leopard Gecko crazy you got done! Just leave it now.


----------



## luke123

sekhmet said:


> hi luke123 sorry to have had a go at you over this. i dint know about the user till after i read all his post and the replies he got. sorry again
> 
> loves and kisses xxx
> 
> rip timmy you poor sweet thing


 when did you have a go at me?:blush: think you got the wrong person


----------



## sekhmet

over the age and pocket money thing lol nevermind hakuna matata


----------



## POAGeckos

Why didnt you just take peoples ideas, and give it to someone who would have made a trip straight to the vets, and he may have not passed.


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY

*hi*

i had an oppointment at the vets.


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX

LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY said:


> soz accsident lol smily face was an accident



its fine  at least YOU know YOU did all you could for the little gecko 

RIP litlte guy RIP


----------



## serz

I just cant say how much this angers me that a little leo has died due to the fact that someone couldnt care less what happend to it. 
This is one of the main reasons why the RSPCA is against reptile keeping in the first place and this just gives us all a bad name. Whats the point in being on a forum when he never listnes to the advice that is given to him anyway.


----------



## POAGeckos

LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY said:


> i had an oppointment at the vets.


 It doesnt matter if you had one. This problem was public on here almost a week ago. Other people could have taken him from you, and gotten something done right away. And agreeing with serz, you don't take many peoples advice from forums. Whats the point of being on here.


----------



## RichNick

as soon as i cannot afford my pets they will either be sold or rehomed and if they became ill and i couldnt afford the bills then i would have to let them go,And i personally dont ever want to sell any of my pets as they mean so much to me. So dont tell a load of lies about having an appointment at the vets as it was too little too late lots of people on the forum would have rehomed him and taken him to the vets for treatment. You should never be allowd to keep pets again as they are living creatures like you and i, and dont deserve to be in bought by someone who has mental age of a 5 year old. Plus i dont buy the 13yearold stuff either cause there are alot of young people on here who find the cash to look after their reps and if they dont im sure they have the maturity to realize what is best for the animal and not themself.

Sorry bout the rant just cannot stand people who hurt animals(which i personally believe he did by not taking to the vet)


----------



## sparkle

I tried to say this on the thread where people were shocked at this forumites treatment in the initial threads about his sick animals. Some otheres felt he was bullied by certain members but perhaps at that stage they didnt realise how upsetting and unfair his actions towards his animals were.

I explained that there would be an RIP thread in a matter of weeks if he didnt act immediately. And here we are with a sad RIP thread written in a flipant manner.

If this was a dog there could be a prosecution levied against his parents immediately but no its a lizard so therefore it will AGAIN fall under the radar... allbeit at 13 you should have more sense than to take on animals IF you cant afford vet bills.. its ultimately the parents of this kid who are legally responsible!! Where were the parents and why dont they stop him ???

To then discuss buying MORE leos on msn with various RFUK forumites when one you have is sick and dying is ridiculous.. these are living creatues which need MORE care and attention when they are needy and sick than when they are well and good fun to feed and handle.

Just because someone has a reptile and is under 16 does not mean they should be free of criticism on this forum when they repeatedly ignore important advice and offers of actual vet treatment and the money to pay for such treatment. Yes we are here to help and advise but like with ANY area in life when someone repeatedly ignores offers of help and it results in a negative or dangerous situation and even death as this one has... SURELY the correct thing is to levy some type of consequences even if that is only criticism of the way in which the situation was handled.. otherwise what are we saying..???

its fine if youre a kid and you dont look after your pets noone on RFUK cares!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I feel strongly no matter what age if advice is repeatedly ignored and help refused then the forumite should expect nothing less than criticism for the way in which this animals poor health and death were dealt with.

I am sorry the leo lost its life PLEASE others learn from this and listen and take the advice and help when offered.


----------



## fenwoman

Hear hear.


----------



## Bosscat

Ditto


----------



## sarahking20

same here, agree totally


----------



## Sambee

Poor leo


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX

hes only 13 no need to get all hard on him, give him a break....


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

XoxOriptideOxoX said:


> hes only 13 no need to get all hard on him, give him a break....


im sure the leo wouldnt be say give him a break, if we let up on him then hes just gunna think that havin an animal n not being able to provide the correct care n treatment for it is ok, which it IS NOT! if he'd have accepted offers and advice and the leo had still died then the scenario would be different, but he didnt n blatently ignored all what was bein said to him. Though i respect your right to your opinions, lets see if you still feel sympathy for him a few more rip's later <<God forbid>>


----------



## luke123

sparkle said:


> I tried to say this on the thread where people were shocked at this forumites treatment in the initial threads about his sick animals. Some otheres felt he was bullied by certain members but perhaps at that stage they didnt realise how upsetting and unfair his actions towards his animals were.
> 
> I explained that there would be an RIP thread in a matter of weeks if he didnt act immediately. And here we are with a sad RIP thread written in a flipant manner.
> 
> If this was a dog there could be a prosecution levied against his parents immediately but no its a lizard so therefore it will AGAIN fall under the radar... allbeit at 13 you should have more sense than to take on animals IF you cant afford vet bills.. its ultimately the parents of this kid who are legally responsible!! Where were the parents and why dont they stop him ???
> 
> To then discuss buying MORE leos on msn with various RFUK forumites when one you have is sick and dying is ridiculous.. these are living creatues which need MORE care and attention when they are needy and sick than when they are well and good fun to feed and handle.
> 
> Just because someone has a reptile and is under 16 does not mean they should be free of criticism on this forum when they repeatedly ignore important advice and offers of actual vet treatment and the money to pay for such treatment. Yes we are here to help and advise but like with ANY area in life when someone repeatedly ignores offers of help and it results in a negative or dangerous situation and even death as this one has... SURELY the correct thing is to levy some type of consequences even if that is only criticism of the way in which the situation was handled.. otherwise what are we saying..???
> 
> its fine if youre a kid and you dont look after your pets noone on RFUK cares!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I feel strongly no matter what age if advice is repeatedly ignored and help refused then the forumite should expect nothing less than criticism for the way in which this animals poor health and death were dealt with.
> 
> I am sorry the leo lost its life PLEASE others learn from this and listen and take the advice and help when offered.


 i do agree, but not about all young people in general, just this one. people like this give younger rfuk'ers a bad name.


----------



## repkid

POAGeckos said:


> It doesnt matter if you had one. This problem was public on here almost a week ago. Other people could have taken him from you, and gotten something done right away. And agreeing with serz, you don't take many peoples advice from forums. Whats the point of being on here.


 More like a month ago! I was speaking to him for ages advising him what to do. He then says he cant afford vet bill. He had around a month to get it to the vets, yet he claimed he only had a short time. Then he wants to go buy more. Obviously I think kids should be allowed to keep reps. But their parents should decide whether or not the kids will look after them. Shows parents probably dont care.


luke123 said:


> i do agree, but not about all young people in general, just this one. people like this give younger rfuk'ers a bad name.


 Does it or what! Grrrr all that time i wasted.


----------



## sparkle

luke123 said:


> i do agree, but not about all young people in general, just this one. people like this give younger rfuk'ers a bad name.


 
oh definately not all young people Luke

Some of the nicest most enthusiastic keepers on here are the teens.. my daughters only 11 and shes very careful and concientious with her royal.

I agree people like this kid give the younger RFUKers a bad name but dont forget theres many respected under 16s on this forum..


: victory:


----------



## sparkle

XoxOriptideOxoX said:


> hes only 13 no need to get all hard on him, give him a break....


give him a break.. are you even serious


when he has repeatedly lied and not listened to advice or offers from forumites to collect the little gecko and take it to the vet AND pay...and KNEW this leo would die without vet intervention..

if you saw him beat a dog or not feed a cat would you feel the same.. NEGELCT is a form of animal cruelty and whilst he is only 13 if his sttitude had been

ive begged my parents to help they said NO.. Please RFUK who cna help.. I would have forgiven.. BUT this kid was offered monetary and vet help.. and refused.. thats UNFORGIVABLE


Im fed up because someones 13 they are automatically forgiven.. surely this forum is about TEACHING all members young and old alike and all those inbetween respect and duty of care to all animals... if you dont feel the same way I suggest you are on the wrong forum


----------



## fenwoman

XoxOriptideOxoX said:


> hes only 13 no need to get all hard on him, give him a break....


 So it is OK for someone to wilfully neglect and animal and allow it a slow and painful death, to refuse all offers of help because you are only 13?
So how much suffering should he be allowed to cause? How much cruelty should he be allowed to inflict, with no condemnation, because he says he is only 13? Why does that age mean that he is allowed to do what is unacceptable and loathsome to any rightminded person? Why should he not get a verbal slap in order for him to realise that what he did was not acceptable? Surely this is how children learn?
Otherwise they grow up with absolutely no sense of responsibility and no idea that for their actions there are always consequences.
Had my 13 year old son been so selfish, immature and downright cruel, I don't care how big he was, he would have been given a ruddy slap, and had all of his pets immediately rehomed.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

as much as it pains me to say it, im actually with fenwoman on this one, i echo what she is saying


----------



## POAGeckos

Wow, a month ago. Now that is so much worse. I also agree with fenwomen, by 13 he should atleast have a sence of resposibility. I wouldn't care what age the kid is, he needs to learn, and a way to teach some kids, you have to lecture. This what we are doing isn't bullying, it is lecturing.
Kids shouldnt have there actions dismissed because of there age, how will they keep there next animal alive if they are treated like little children. In these kinds of situations, age is only a number.


----------



## fenwoman

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> as much as it pains me to say it, im actually with fenwoman on this one, i echo what she is saying


 
<faint>:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

fenwoman said:


> <faint>:lol2:


i know! i had to get Ditta to prop me up while i typed that! :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i know! i had to get Ditta to prop me up while i typed that! :lol2:


 and it upset and shocked me so much I had to sit in my chair and look at my lovely wallpaper to calm myself down.:whistling2:


----------



## ditta

fenwoman said:


> and it upset and shocked me so much I had to sit in my chair and look at my lovely wallpaper to calm myself down.:whistling2:


 lmfao:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

fenwoman said:


> and it upset and shocked me so much I had to sit in my chair and look at my lovely wallpaper to calm myself down.:whistling2:


oh? i thought your computer was in the parlour though?  now you'll have to excuse me while i go stick my head in the oven to see if i can bring myself round from this shock hehehe


----------



## fenwoman

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> oh? i thought your computer was in the parlour though?  now you'll have to excuse me while i go stick my head in the oven to see if i can bring myself round from this shock hehehe


 oh nooo, my PC is in my study.I'm dead posh dontcha know. I have a study as well as a parlour. The parlour is for posh visitors like wot Nerys is and Rory too of course if she lets him come with her when she visits.
Just wait till I have a kitchen with a rayburn. Ha, there'll be no talking to me then. :devil::whistling2::2thumb::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

fenwoman said:


> oh nooo, my PC is in my study.I'm dead posh dontcha know. I have a study as well as a parlour. The parlour is for posh visitors like wot Nerys is and Rory too of course if she lets him come with her when she visits.
> Just wait till I have a kitchen with a rayburn. Ha, there'll be no talking to me then. :devil::whistling2::2thumb::lol2:


well nerys will have to do with our lounge n half burnt down house when she comes on sunday cos the study, parlour and roof terrace are currently occupied


----------



## fenwoman

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> well nerys will have to do with our lounge n half burnt down house when she comes on sunday cos the study, parlour and roof terrace are currently occupied


 You have a half burnt down house? You need some ashtrays? Better than just flicking on the carpet as you have discovered hehe. Nerys is only allowed to smoke in the east wing when she visits, and chuck her *** ends into the moat............................. But I'm not one to boast :rotfl:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

fenwoman said:


> You have a half burnt down house? You need some ashtrays? Better than just flicking on the carpet as you have discovered hehe. Nerys is only allowed to smoke in the east wing when she visits, and chuck her *** ends into the moat............................. But I'm not one to boast :rotfl:


we have a half burnt down house yes...... from the fire.......

we dont have carpet, we have marble floors with gold trim. Nerys can smoke wherever she likes at the moment but when the penthouse suite has been rebuilt she'll have to smoke in the tower :2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> we have a half burnt down house yes...... from the fire.......
> 
> we dont have carpet, we have marble floors with gold trim. Nerys can smoke wherever she likes at the moment but when the penthouse suite has been rebuilt she'll have to smoke in the tower :2thumb:


 Well...... the only reason Nerys had to flick her *** end into the moat was because I gave the butler half a day off because his whole family had been killed in a plane crash. I am not heartless after all so I gave him half a day off to arrange the funerals. Normally she flicks her *** ends into his open mouth or stubs them out in his hands. That's what he's paid for after all, as he is a Lambert & butler..............................but I'm not one to boast :whistling2:


----------



## luke123

wellllllll this has gone a bit off topic


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

fenwoman said:


> Well...... the only reason Nerys had to flick her *** end into the moat was because I gave the butler half a day off because his whole family had been killed in a plane crash. I am not heartless after all so I gave him half a day off to arrange the funerals. Normally she flicks her *** ends into his open mouth or stubs them out in his hands. That's what he's paid for after all, as he is a Lambert & butler..............................but I'm not one to boast :whistling2:


<<Groan>> how can i compete with the utter crapness of that joke? :lol2:


----------



## Kimmy173

repkid said:


> More like a month ago! I was speaking to him for ages advising him what to do. He then says he cant afford vet bill. He had around a month to get it to the vets, yet he claimed he only had a short time. Then he wants to go buy more. Obviously I think kids should be allowed to keep reps. But their parents should decide whether or not the kids will look after them. Shows parents probably dont care.
> 
> Does it or what! Grrrr all that time i wasted.


Can I just say that this person is a leg up for his generation. I don't know him personally but whenever I see his advice on the forums it's always accurate and caring, he offers his attention to anyone who'll want it and I've never seen him say a cross word about anyone (even the OP)

I've seen the OPs posts and as a rule have stopped replying offering my advice. I've seen the outcomes and his lack of care toward his animals or their wellbeing. I'm sorry that his age has entered this at all because in my mind it's irrelivant. a 13 year old person is old enough to know better. I understand the monetary arguement as obviously 13 is too young to have lots of money rolling around. But for the aspect of wanting to help his animals - 13 is more than old enough. Children of 4 and 5 want what's best for their animals so 13 should mean nothing. 

Unfortunately we've lost a little gecko. RIP little one, you shouldn't have had to go like that. 

I'm not judging younger members/owners by this person's actions and don't think the majority of RFUK would. It's just a shame that the little gecko had to suffer. 

The OP is swiftly gaining a reputation that doesn't need arguments or harsh criticisms/slander to correct. Soon enough people will simply not talk to them. That would be the better solution as 1) if it is true that he's not really 13, not really having these pets, not really doing whatever, then by not talking to him he won't get the rise he's after. and 2) he doesn't take the advice on the majority of the occasions so why give it? 

Sorry 'Timmy', you're in a better place now.


----------



## sparkle

Kimmy173 said:


> Can I just say that this person is a leg up for his generation. I don't know him personally but whenever I see his advice on the forums it's always accurate and caring, he offers his attention to anyone who'll want it and I've never seen him say a cross word about anyone (even the OP)
> 
> I've seen the OPs posts and as a rule have stopped replying offering my advice. I've seen the outcomes and his lack of care toward his animals or their wellbeing. I'm sorry that his age has entered this at all because in my mind it's irrelivant. a 13 year old person is old enough to know better. I understand the monetary arguement as obviously 13 is too young to have lots of money rolling around. But for the aspect of wanting to help his animals - 13 is more than old enough. Children of 4 and 5 want what's best for their animals so 13 should mean nothing.
> 
> Unfortunately we've lost a little gecko. RIP little one, you shouldn't have had to go like that.
> 
> I'm not judging younger members/owners by this person's actions and don't think the majority of RFUK would. It's just a shame that the little gecko had to suffer.
> 
> The OP is swiftly gaining a reputation that doesn't need arguments or harsh criticisms/slander to correct. Soon enough people will simply not talk to them. That would be the better solution as 1) if it is true that he's not really 13, not really having these pets, not really doing whatever, then by not talking to him he won't get the rise he's after. and 2) he doesn't take the advice on the majority of the occasions so why give it?
> 
> Sorry 'Timmy', you're in a better place now.


Age is not irtrelevant if it were then there would NOT be rules for lower age limits to age when selling animals..

age is parmount...

I spent 2 weeks convincing a parent of a young girl of 15 to please take her water dragon to vets.. al this done over MSN by the way.. the young girl was distraught and her mother just kept saying we dont have the cash..

yet she allowed her daughter to buy the animal tank and food.. after 2 weeks of msn and 1 phonecall she finally let her daughter take the WD and gave her the consultation fee.. I didnt go in heavy handed.. nor was i nasty because the young girl wanted desperately to make her mum see what was needed...

id say there are MANY excellent young keepers here BUT in essence a 13 year old cant be expected to pay a £150 vet bill never mind a £30 one out the blue if the parents dont support them.

This si WHY age is important to welfare of animals.. also it is VERY important for prosecution of animal cruelty and willful negelct.

This 13 year old boy CANT be charged.. whereas the parents CAN


----------



## MadMike

Howcome we never saw pics of the Leo? Hmmm.........

This is why i am against young 'uns having Reptiles, sometimes its just a thing at the time to keep them entertained, but.

WHERE ARE THE PICS, IF ANY OF SAID LEO??


----------



## dan51

Yeh i agree i want to see some pics before im convinced.


----------



## Reaper941

XoxOriptideOxoX said:


> hes only 13 no need to get all hard on him, give him a break....


Did you have the same opinion about that 7 Year old who killed the reps in the Zoo??
:bash:


----------



## fenwoman

dan51 said:


> Yeh i agree i want to see some pics before im convinced.


 You think it might be like that sad little girl with the dog she hated and wanted to get rid of, but which went quiet when I offered to drive down the very next day and collect it? (It didn't exist).
Makes me wonder if these people 
a/ are really the children they say they are (we can't see them can we?They might be adults)
b/ have some mental issues or personality disorder which makes them crave attention so they feel they have to make things up.


----------



## devilgod54

I'm 13 and personally anyone my age should be able to know what's right and wrong, and if you couldn't find a vet that delt with reptiles dont you think they could of reffered you. I havent seen any threads by this person and don't know anyyhing about him, i'm just saying.


----------



## luke123

if you went to a normal vets, they know the basics, anyting they dont know, they reffer you to your local rep vets.


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX

Rip!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iliria

r.i.p


----------



## blackbat67

i know i'm seventeen, so a bit older than 13 lol, and i'm fairly new to the reptile hobby (and loving it btw ) but in my opinion he should've got the number or address of the nearest reptile vet before he got the reptile, that's what i've done 

i've seen the past threads, and been told about them by various forumites, and it does seem strange how there are never any pictures, and it seems as if he is a liar...

maybe we should just ignore all his new threads, as advice seems to be ignored anyway...


----------



## luke123

people told him not to get any more until things were sorted, hes got 2 on hold and is looking for more! one of which is a super snow...if he cant afford vets how can he afford a super snow?!


----------



## sillysam1989

wow what strong comments! i completly agree with the majority. He should have known better, im a newbie i recently got my new baby Geckos and i love them so much, i personally feel that if i saw my gecko in pain id go straight to the vets etc...just like any other respectable rep owner would. Also where were the parents on this one? surely they would have known about the Geckos condition? it just goes to show how some people dont care. 

Iv read the other post he done and all the help he got offered and all the chances he got offered to get his gecko healthy? surely if he truly cared for his pet he would have taken up the offers, i would have if i was 13! with no other way of helping the little guy! 

I completly agree with the majority of the replies on here, he should not be aloud to own pets, if he cant physically afford to look after it... and with regards to finding a vet, surely he would have searched for one before even gettin a gecko. I researched Geckos for a very long time before i got mine. made sure that what ever i could possibly need was at hand etc...

Its just so sad to hear these sad stories of neglect etc...any animal cruelty just sickens me. i cant stand it.... 

R.I.P Little Timmy!


----------



## jack_rep

This thread is sad because from how the leos symtoms were described, sounded like simply a lack of Vitimen A. A quick shot from the vet and it would have bounced right back!


----------



## spikemu

leopard gecko crazy always manages to annoy practically every one in his posts. 

can he be banned PLEASE 
he never takes advice or anything 
tbh i think hes makin stuff up to annoy everyone. 
which kind of explained why he sed no to another person wanting to take it to vets. 


poor lil leo  (if it is real tho) 
another victim of neglect


----------



## repkid

Kimmy173 said:


> Can I just say that this person is a leg up for *his generation. I don't know him personally but whenever I see his advice on the forums it's always accurate and caring, he offers his attention to anyone who'll want it and I've never seen him say a cross word about anyone (even the OP)*


 Is this directed at me? I'm confuzzled.


blackbat67 said:


> i know i'm seventeen, so a bit older than 13 lol, and i'm fairly new to the reptile hobby (and loving it btw ) but in my opinion he should've got the number or address of the nearest reptile vet before he got the reptile, that's what i've done
> 
> i've seen the past threads, and been told about them by various forumites, and it does seem strange how there are never any pictures, and it seems as if he is a liar...
> 
> maybe we should just ignore all his new threads, as advice seems to be ignored anyway...


 Sounds like a good plan.


luke123 said:


> people told him not to get any more until things were sorted, hes got 2 on hold and is looking for more! one of which is a super snow...if he cant afford vets how can he afford a super snow?!


 Exactly why I was so annoyed and yet again he says he wasn't going to get 5 snows when he told me the day before I made the post.


----------



## devilgod54

repkid said:


> Is this directed at me? I'm confuzzled.


Hehe Confuzzled.


----------



## katelikesfun

anyway R.I.P little Timmy. no more suffering x


----------



## luke123

katelikesfun said:


> anyway R.I.P little Timmy. no more suffering x


 if it was ever suffering...now hes making up all his leos have crypto on a another account


----------



## DannyCRS

This user needs banning any normal human being with feelings knows that if anything you care for dies you are upset and don't put a massive smiley face next to the thread title.

I am upset at the moment as people who have read my thread will understand but this idiot posts crap like this and gets everyone wound up and definetly needs banning. mods please do something.


----------



## sparkle

luke123 said:


> if it was ever suffering...now hes making up all his leos have crypto on a another account


 
not only that but unfortunately he said he was going to make sure he registered it from a seperate address so the IPs didnt match 

so now the mods cant do much

its really distressing that hes using serious animal ilnesses and lies to gain attention

I know hes young but still.. we have excellent younger members who dont act this way


----------



## devilgod54

sparkle said:


> not only that but unfortunately he said he was going to make sure he registered it from a seperate address so the IPs didnt match
> 
> so now the mods cant do much
> 
> its really distressing that hes using serious animal ilnesses and lies to gain attention
> 
> I know hes young but still.. we have excellent younger members who dont act this way


Oh Oh am i one of these??


----------



## sparkle

devilgod54 said:


> Oh Oh am i one of these??


 
:2thumb:

we should start a younger members appreciation club..

not ALL younger members act this way, as mentioned theres LOADS of very repsonsible excellent young keepers with good knowledge.. and often they outshine the oldies on here

: victory:


----------



## luke123

sparkle said:


> :2thumb:
> 
> we should start a younger members appreciation club..
> 
> not ALL younger members act this way, as mentioned theres LOADS of very repsonsible excellent young keepers with good knowledge.. and often they outshine the oldies on here
> 
> : victory:


 apart from 99% of the oldies dont appreciate us


----------



## repkid

Good idea! :lol2:

Sticky on the off topic section or anywhere else and older members should state who they think should be on the list! If you get more than 3 people say your name then your added.


----------



## blackbat67

devilgod54 said:


> Oh Oh am i one of these??


can i be one as well...please...it wont be too long now till i'm not counted as a ''young person'' lol :devil:


----------

